# Need help identifying an older air compressor



## Bill78 (Jan 18, 2021)

Hey folks


Recently rolled the dice on another marketplace "score" (maybe)

Im building my own shop and picked up a Devilbiss Pro Air (from the same source haha) also on the cheap. Its a 5hp and has the ABP-459 pump with a Baldor 5 horse motor. It gets the job done, but not going to lie thought it would have a bit more "umph" than it does being a two stage and all. I run sanders, grinders, buffers, so Im on it. It does have a large tank; and I realize I can just adjust things so it kicks back in at 100 instead of the current 90 (kicks out at 150, fine with that)....It has a small oil leak out the "fill" tube (and yes I only have it filled to the red dot) she may be due for some service (not against that if it helps performance, or maybe it is what it is with it)

Me being me however, I am always upgrading when I can on the cheap. Sometimes it doesn't work out, but if you get it at the right price you can always recoup. This unit was a buddy of mines and I bought it sight unseen, knowing he never had it going (went with smaller unit) reason being he _thinks_ the motor is a 3 phase and doesn't have the juice to run it (me neither, i top out at 220 single, fine.)

So I figured get it home, pull the numbers off it and start digging. 9 times out of ten I find info in no time. This one? Nope. Which is odd because it does have some unique (I think anyways) characteristics.The third pic has a lot of info in it, but couldnt find squat. Also, Im still learning about the whole two stage thing, but what is odd about this pump is the casting for the air intake on the one side is identical to the airline out on the other side, like they could be interchangable. Havent seen that before. Also the three ribbed pulleys. I know anyone can slap those one anything, but these looked like they belonged. Made me think it might have some chug.

Some notable numbers from the pump: 2-mc-762, 1700, and 2m169 on the top plate.

Tank is a Manchester stamped 1985. I "think" the pump is newer and almost positive the motor is older. The id plate on the motor fell off, and all that is left behind is a "3" and a couple other numbers. Huge motor though. Ugly *******. Tank seems clean though although I haven't gotten too far into it. So I don't know what to do. Would it be overkill to keep this as an auxillary tank? Would this pump have more jam than the (boxstore) Devilbiss? I guess Ill find out when I can figure out the brand and specs. Motor looks to be junk, but might get some (somewhat) professional opinions on it. I know Im not going to try anything with it.

Last pic with it complete was when I got it. Of course I took it apart as soon as I got home. Price paid: $150

My absolute dream is that it is a good pump, 5 horse or so, kicking out 20-25 cfm, that needs some minor work. Slap a new 5 horse on it and sell the devilbiss.

What it will likely be, a better brand 3 horse kicking out less CFM than what I got. Then I'll really scratch my head.

Thanks in advance for any help you can give.

Here are a couple picsok several)


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

you will want a start box for the 5 hp baldor motor.
it makes things safe...


----------



## MacMcMacmac (9 mo ago)

This is a Brunner compressor. Congratulations on having the almost always vanished metal ID tag.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Bill78,

Great price! That is a great pump and should outlive you with some maintenance. Your tank and pump parts don't align up and looks like it is a single stage pump (no intercooler or pipe from larger cylinder to smaller cylinder, both cylinders same size, one air inlet, etc.) which is OK as you might get up to 2 more CFM than a typical two stage pump. Hoping to get 20 cfm from a 5 HP electric motor seems a bit optimistic. A 7.5 HP commercial compressor would be needed to produce that much CFM, I would go to a 10HP for a 50% duty cycle myself. Also running with only 1 belt it would definitely slip, the 3 grooves aren't just for sexy performance looks lol. Not sure what to recommend because I don't know the top rpm for that pump, otherwise I would just buy a larger electric motor and a bigger drive pulley and belts (matched of course). Recommend that the first step should be to hydrostatically pressure test the tank as it has a few years on it, google on how to do that and post your results, good luck!

Stephen



Bill78 said:


> Hey folks
> 
> 
> Recently rolled the dice on another marketplace "score" (maybe)
> ...


----------

